
JIT Compiler with On-Stack Replacement - kootling
https://www.cs.cornell.edu/courses/cs6120/2019fa/blog/bril-osr/
======
TravisSc6tt
The dynasm-rs package looks really useful for projects like this. Hope it
helps Rust gains more steam in the PL community

------
bignut
Testing is comprehensive and seems to show promise - although why did you
choose rust for this project?

